# When Did Buying An Acoustic Become So Confusing???



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I can't play acoustic worth a damn (most, myself included, would say the same about my electric playing!), so I figured I should devote some effort into becoming better at it. I currently have a nice Yamaha LL6 acoustic, but I've decided that I want to get a higher end all solid wood acoustic. My thinking is that if I spend some money, not only will it encourage me to practice but I will also be getting myself a guitar which is a lifer before I have a reduced income in the fall due to impending surgery, and then have to devote funds to other things come the new year.

I am considering Gibsons, Martins, and Taylors but had only been thinking about dreadnoughts. I can be somewhat stuck in my ways and, to my mind, a dread is what an acoustic should be. Earlier this week I started considering guitars with cutaways (this was a big step for me!), and today I stopped by my local guitar store to check out what they had in stock. I am friendly with one of their managers and he was giving me a hand. Since he is exclusively an acoustic player himself, he was the perfect guy to help me. The problem is, that he now has me thinking beyond dreadnoughts. He thinks that for what I will be doing a grand orchestra, a grand symphony, or grand auditorium would be a better choice - unfortunately I can't remember now which of those three he specifically recommended! That has opened up a whole new world of acoustics for me and it is confusing as hell! There are so many options out there that one could easily become overwhelmed, particularly when one starts considering the woods used!

I liked some of the 300 series Taylors I checked out, but I want an all gloss body which is not available in the 300 series so I will have to look at the 400 series and above. I will also continue looking at Gibsons and Martins. I don't want electronics, but if they are included and are unobtrusive like in my Yamaha then who cares if they are there. 

Whichever guitar I choose I plan for it to be a lifer so I need to get this decision right, but man this is so confusing!!!!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

It’s simple.

With electric you turn a knob when you want a different sound.

With acoustic you go out and buy another $4,000.00 guitar when you want a different sound.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Wardo said:


> It’s simple.
> 
> With electric you turn a knob when you want a different sound.
> 
> With acoustic you go out and buy another $4,000.00 guitar when you want a different sound.



So its a rabbit hole then? Great, I guess I gotta make my current car last me a lifetime then.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have three standard series Martins; it would be very difficult to keep just one. They all sound great but have different strengths. The 18 cuts well and works well enough with my voice so it’s the most versatile. The HD35CS sounds beautiful but is a bit thin for vocal. The HD28V roars and hooks up best for vocal but is heavy on bass. If I had to pick one it would probably be the 28V because I sing and that guitar gives me more confidence.

The Martin M36 is a nice smaller body guitar and the 00028 is nice too but they are not cheap. I came close to buying an M36 a few years ago but passed on it - seems dreds work better for me.


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

Since you are in Toronto, do yourself a BIG favour and go to The 12th Fret shop. They are *the* experts in acoustics and have a wide selection on hand. Martins are great in any size (I have one), Gibsons are great in sloped dreads (but not much else), Taylors are, to me, overrated and overpriced (I had one).

Do yourself another favour when you’re there and try a Boucher or Pellerin or any other Canadian made guitar they might have. Many are in the same price range as Martins and all are just as good.

The key is to try, try try. One of them will jump right out at you and say “pick me”. It’s really that easy.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

_"I don't want electronics, but if they are included and are unobtrusive like in my Yamaha then who cares if they are there. "_

You might want to rethink the electronics. The answer to your question might be, a potential buyer, if you decide to sell it. (I know, you plan it to be a lifer . . . good one) Also, if you decide to use the guitar for recording purposes down the road, electronics makes that a lot easier. You never know. I got a great deal on my Seagull 12 string at L&M and now I wish it had the electronics. It will cost me close to $200 just to add a good undersaddle pickup.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

colchar said:


> He thinks that for what I will be doing a grand orchestra, a grand symphony, or grand auditorium would be a better choice


What will you be doing?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

12 stringer said:


> Do yourself another favour when you’re there and try a *Boucher*


One of the most amazing acoustics I have ever tried. 

Another store with a wide selection of acoustics... 
welcome to The Acoustic Room - Quality Acoustic Instruments


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I do not know when choosing an acoustic became so confusing...
I remember throwing an eye in the guitar room at the former location of Steeve's in Montreal :
Vertigo and nausea came fast ! Fortunately relieved in the smaller high end guitars room !

Though we used to choose between steel dreadnoughs and nylon classicals,
I now own only one dreadnough, two classicals and a bunch of orchestra size guitars !

Nowadays, a serious guitar player wanna be cannot choose an acoustic based only on the look :
He has to point out which kind of music and style (strumming, flatpicking, fingerstyle...) he wants to play.

If you want to be a jack of all trades, you will have to play more than one guitar.

The style will make you aim at narrow or wider fretboard and string spacing at bridge.

Sound, comfort and colors are personal...

Electronics ?
I do not like to pay for generally low quality factory installed electronics.
I would pay more to choose the right one I would need.

Add on : I forgot price... 
Not really an issue anymore with all these nice and good Godins, Eastmans, Guild, richlite Martins, low end Taylors, etc.

What music do you want to play ? What style ?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Electronics in acoustics are changing constantly-buying one with built in electronics may be nice today..but maybe not tomorrow.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Hammerhands said:


> What will you be doing?


Playing with an orchestra or a symphony by the sounds of it.. lol


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

If no electronics included maybe consider a K&K pickup. Easy install and about as unobtrusive as you can get. It’s not an undersaddle it’s just 3 small thin pads that glue inside on the bridge plate.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Hammerhands said:


> What will you be doing?



Just playing at home, but am trying to transition from playing with a pick to playing with my fingers (thumb for downstrokes, index finger for upstrokes).


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

mawmow said:


> Add on : I forgot price...
> Not really an issue anymore with all these nice and good Godins, Eastmans, Guild, richlite Martins, low end Taylors, etc.


There are some nice Martins in the $1500(ish) range, but I cannot see myself paying that amount and getting a Richlite board.




> What music do you want to play ? What style ?



Classic rock, country, '50s rock. I just play at home for fun - either songs originally done on acoustic or acoustic versions of songs done on electric simply because I feel like playing acoustic.

As for style, I have none. I am a hack, a complete and utter hack.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

The 6k Alpine White Gibson B.B. King has a Richlite Fingerboard ?
Maybe your taking the wrong approach.
Get an entry level Yamaha, they have Rosewood boards.
Practise,Practise,Practise, then buy the Acou$tic of your choice.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

nahhhh . that's why we have GAS syndrome.

talk to a few builders, get to know what goes into a good guitar ( before the tag goes on )

take a friend along with you to the store, select a few to "try out" 
close your eyes and play each one , as the friend hands you random ones.
DO NOT open your eyes.
let the feel and sound be your guide, not the "brand" or price tag.


----------



## lightman (Sep 4, 2013)

Here's my take on it.
Years ago when I bought my first acoustic guitar it was a cheap Yamaha and it was terrible you could drive a bus under the strings, so I didn't play it much. I sold it and bought a better Yamaha it was a bit better, and I didn't play it much so I sold it. Then I saw a really nice Washburn it was really pretty, bought it played and sounded like crap, didn't play it much sold it. So 3 guitars that were crap lost money on all of them selling them. 
Then one day I walked into the WoodShed in Guelph ( Their closed now but I used to live in Waterloo) I went into their acoustic room and looked and played just about all the guitars in there. They had this cheaper Martin OM-16GT it was very plain looking not fancy at all, and wow it blew me away with how easy it was to play and how wonderful it sounded. It was expensive relatively speaking compared to all the other guitars that I had bought and sold. There were more expensive guitars in the room but that one just sang ( to me anyway). I bought it and I still have it 15 years later it's a wonderful guitar. Every time I picked it up it inspired me to play it because it played fantastic and sounded wonderful, I never had the feeling I should get something better.
When ever I go to a new city or shopping and there is a music store I always stop in and try out their acoustic guitars, 99 percent of the time I was always meh I still love my Martin OM-16GT. 
So really it did not cost me that much when you consider I bought 3 other guitars and sold them at a lose and they never inspired me to play.
So here I am 15 years later and I was in Bob's Music and played a new guitar they got in (000-28 custom shop Martin) and it happened I went holy crap that sounds amazing, went back many times to play it and compare with OM-16GT . It moved me I finally had found another guitar that connected with me on an emotional level, so after a few months and it was still there I bought it and it is an incredible instrument. 
Does that mean that my OM-16GT is not so good after all? No far from it because it sounds better now than when I bought it , but more importantly it inspired me to play and become a better guitar player and in the end really appreciate how much more refined this new guitar is.
So buying a high quality guitar I think is very important whether it's a Martin, Taylor etc. You have to connect with it so it will inspire you to pick it up and play and in the process become a better guitar player.
As far as body size is concerned don't think about it I love the sound of dreadnoughts but they are way to big for me to play comfortably, for me the 000 size seems to suite me and they are loud as well.
In the end buy the guitar that suits you what ever body size that is.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

*Q: When Did Buying An Acoustic Become So Confusing???*
*A: When the Internet.*


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Larry said:


> Get an entry level Yamaha, they have Rosewood boards.



I already own this one:


Yamaha - A.R.E. Dreadnought Acoustic/Electric Guitar - Natural


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@colchar 

Did you see this?
https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/huss-dalton-om-acoustic-guitar.238828/


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Not sure if this offer is available in Canada but if you buy any standard series Martin in June of this year Martin will give you a free membership in the NRA and the Ford Motor Company will give you $1,000 off the price of a new 2019 Texas Edition F-150.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

colchar said:


> I already own this one:
> 
> 
> Yamaha - A.R.E. Dreadnought Acoustic/Electric Guitar - Natural


I played 1 of those at L&M, it's a Fantastic Guitar for the money.
Are you $elling yours.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Larry said:


> I played 1 of those at L&M, it's a Fantastic Guitar for the money.
> Are you $elling yours.



Yeah I was thinking about selling it. I am also considering keeping it as well, but I don't need two acoustics so it would be smarter to put the money I got from selling the LL6 towards the new guitar.

When I bought it I didn't take the bag that came with it, they gave me a credit for that towards the purchase and kept the bag (the manager who sold me the guitar told me yesterday when we were doing the acoustic thing that he bought it for his daughter). I ended up buying a deluxe case and, if the new guitar I buy come with a case, I will sell that with the LL6.

I just checked the L&M website and can't find my case. I know it was labeled as a deluxe case, but can no longer find it. I think it is a Yorkville model but it is definitely higher end than their typical cases.

That LL6 really is an excellent guitar. Comfortable to play, and loud has a canon. I don't need a new acoustic, I just figure that getting a higher end one will encourage me to play more acoustic and thus improve at it (hopefully) and I am in a financial position right now which enables me to make the purchase. A few months from now, and certainly in the new year, I won't be in the same position financially so I might as well do it now and have my stable of guitars set.

Here are some pics of my LL6. Any marks on the guitar are simply smudges. You can kind of see the case in a couple of the photos.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

greco said:


> @colchar
> 
> Did you see this?
> https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/huss-dalton-om-acoustic-guitar.238828/



Unfortunately forum members don't take credit cards


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have the LS6 A.R.E. which was bought used.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

colchar said:


> Unfortunately forum members don't take credit cards


I Know VISA has credit card cheques, you can write from your Visa account.
Just get yourself a Personal Line of Credit from your Bank.

The Engelmann spruce top & rosewood back & sides on the LL6 are the same tone woods as on a Martin D 35 Johnny Cash Signature Edition @ $6559.00

PM me on a Price for your LL6 if you decide to sell without the case.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

colchar said:


> Unfortunately forum members don't take credit cards


Two words: cash advance. For a period of my life I did this a lot. These days the line of credit suffices.

But more to the point. Buying an acoustic can be confusing, there being no shortage of manufacturers, and models, but once you stipulate certain parameters, narrowing down the choices becomes easier. I generally choose by size, wood, number and type of strings, and never include electronics (I prefer to add them aftermarket). You might have a preference or bias of some sort, perhaps towards a dreadnaught or folk size, rosewood or mahogany, short or long scale. Bias is fine as a starting point, but be open to choices. To get there though, one needs to play as many as possible.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I never, ever use my credit cards for cash advances. I pay my bill in its entirety every month (except for one card which has a few thousand dollars on it, and there were reasons for running that one up a bit) so that I do not pay interest. When charging something to your card you have about three weeks before interest kicks in, with cash advances interest kicks in the day you do the transaction.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

So here is a question - I am not interested in electronics on an acoustic but I've found a used guitar that I would like to check out which has electronics (the guitar will have to be brought in from another province). I have electronics in my LL6, but they are unobtrusive. This guitar, a Taylor 414, has the three control knobs on the upper shoulder. Having controls there kind of bugs me, but I am wondering if I should force myself to get over this if I like everything else about the guitar, particularly when it is in mint condition and is available for 2/3rds of the price new. Because of the electronics I can't decide whether to have the guitar brought in or not. If it didn't have those I would be all over it.

How much of an issue should I let this be, or should I ignore it if everything else about the guitar works for me?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Wardo said:


> It’s simple.
> 
> With electric you turn a knob when you want a different sound.


If only that were true. Then we wouldn't have to own a les paul, an SG, a strat, a tele, etc....


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, I have four electrics.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

About a month ago there were 5 or 6 Martin HD-28V guitars spread around Canada at Long-McQuade stores. When I go to the website now, it says it is no longer available.

I think it is still a current model. My guess is the guitars are still in the stores, they just are not listed on the website. I know there was one in Southern Ontario, I think Stratford. I know there was one in Regina. If you go to your local L&M, they should be able to tell you if they are in the system somewhere.

I recommend trying it. It doesn’t have a wider neck, but the one I tried was exactly what I wanted. [I didn’t get it and I’m still regretting that.]

I’ve read that you want a smaller body for finger-style, that the guitar volume compresses, but I find the seemingly unlimited range of that D-style body is more expressive.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Hammerhands said:


> About a month ago there were 5 or 6 Martin HD-28V guitars spread around Canada at Long-McQuade stores. When I go to the website now, it says it is no longer available.
> 
> I think it is still a current model.


The HD28V might be disco or at least on it's way out soon because the new HD28 is close to the same thing.

I played an HD28V at a store in Newmarket about three years ago and knew right then that I had to buy it which is what I did. I wasn't looking for a guitar that day but I couldn't let this one get away.

HD28V is a great guitar.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Wardo said:


> The HD28V might be disco or at least on it's way out soon because the new HD28 is close to the same thing.
> 
> I played an HD28V at a store in Newmarket about three years ago and knew right then that I had to buy it which is what I did. I wasn't looking for a guitar that day but I couldn't let this one get away.
> 
> HD28V is a great guitar.


Windsor Store still has a HD28V
serial # 2147321 (2017) New Old Stock


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I can just imagine what an HD28V costs new.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

colchar said:


> I can just imagine what an HD28V costs new.


 2018 HD 28 $4089.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Wardo said:


> I have three standard series Martins; it would be very difficult to keep just one. They all sound great but have different strengths. The 18 cuts well and works well enough with my voice so it’s the most versatile. The HD35CS sounds beautiful but is a bit thin for vocal. The HD28V roars and hooks up best for vocal but is heavy on bass. If I had to pick one it would probably be the 28V because I sing and that guitar gives me more confidence.
> 
> The Martin M36 is a nice smaller body guitar and the 00028 is nice too but they are not cheap. I came close to buying an M36 a few years ago but passed on it - seems dreds work better for me.


If I'm recording or plugged in an M36 is probably my top choice


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I recently picked up an Eastman E10D and it is killing it. I’ve had it since late February and it is the first guitar I grab most of the time when I grab an acoustic. I wasn’t shopping for a specific brand or model, but rather wanted something with a decent amount of volume and punch for playing acoustically with groups of people. This one won. 

I also have an E6OM from Eastman that is impressive. It’s one that grabbed me when I wasn’t looking for anything specific. I also have an order in for another Halcyon, a Grand Auditorium with a cutaway. It’s a risk, but my current Halcyon is so good that I think it’s worth the leap of faith. 

The bottom line with acoustics is, play and listen to them. Acoustics are really individual, so even two of the same model from the same year from the same company can sound different, while still sounding the same, if you get what I’m saying. Play stuff you wouldn’t even have thought about and don’t get hung up on a specific model of a specific brand.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't think you mentioned your budget - you said "high-end". FWIW, I currently own 4 good acoustics - a Yamaki D28 copy, a Gibson J-185, a Taylor 414ce, and a Taylor GS Mini-e. All have their specific strengths - the Yamaki is old and attached to my brain and body, she's not going anywhere and can't be replaced so she doesn't leave the house. The 414ce is my workhorse - she sounds good, plays good, looks good - and can be replaced with another just like her if something bad happens (Taylor guitars are very consistent). The little Taylor is my fun toy that is much more than she appears, is a perfect size for the couch or travel and campfires - she sounds three times bigger than she is. If I could have only one though it would be my Gibby 185 - I just love the tone and feel and the way she straddles my knee. I love the playability of the 24 3/4 scale. Little smaller than the J-200's but, in my opinion, a lot more guitar.

Don't think I'm helping . Best advice - play lots of them and don't cheap out - you want at least a D-18 or a 414 if it's to be a guitar for life.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jdto said:


> I recently picked up an Eastman E10D and it is killing it. I’ve had it since late February and it is the first guitar I grab most of the time when I grab an acoustic. I wasn’t shopping for a specific brand or model, but rather wanted something with a decent amount of volume and punch for playing acoustically with groups of people. This one won.
> 
> I also have an E6OM from Eastman that is impressive. It’s one that grabbed me when I wasn’t looking for anything specific. I also have an order in for another Halcyon, a Grand Auditorium with a cutaway. It’s a risk, but my current Halcyon is so good that I think it’s worth the leap of faith.
> 
> The bottom line with acoustics is, play and listen to them. Acoustics are really individual, so even two of the same model from the same year from the same company can sound different, while still sounding the same, if you get what I’m saying. Play stuff you wouldn’t even have thought about and don’t get hung up on a specific model of a specific brand.



I've seen some good reviews of Eastman guitars in various places online.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> I don't think you mentioned your budget - you said "high-end". FWIW, I currently own 4 good acoustics - a Yamaki D28 copy, a Gibson J-185, a Taylor 414ce, and a Taylor GS Mini-e. All have their specific strengths - the Yamaki is old and attached to my brain and body, she's not going anywhere and can't be replaced so she doesn't leave the house. The 414ce is my workhorse - she sounds good, plays good, looks good - and can be replaced with another just like her if something bad happens (Taylor guitars are very consistent). The little Taylor is my fun toy that is much more than she appears, is a perfect size for the couch or travel and campfires - she sounds three times bigger than she is. If I could have only one though it would be my Gibby 185 - I just love the tone and feel and the way she straddles my knee. I love the playability of the 24 3/4 scale. Little smaller than the J-200's but, in my opinion, a lot more guitar.
> 
> Don't think I'm helping . Best advice - play lots of them and don't cheap out - you want at least a D-18 or a 414 if it's to be a guitar for life.



My budget is $1000-$2000, and I could go a bit higher for the right guitar.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Personally I find dreadnaughts too big. I've had 2 and both dug into my chest and left a mark after playing. I switched to the Grand Symphony 416ce from Taylor. It is almost the same size but the larger bout is a bit smaller than a dread. And I like the look of the Venetian cutaway. Made all the difference in the world by reducing that bout about an inch maybe...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> Personally I find dreadnaughts too big. I've had 2 and both dug into my chest and left a mark after playing. I switched to the Grand Auditorium Taylor. It is almost the same size but the larger bout is a bit smaller than a dread. Made all the difference in the world by reducing that bout about an inch maybe...


Unless you're really small I can't see why a dreadnought wouldn't work. I'm not big and I am fine with the size of a dreadnought. Maybe you just aren't holding it right or you're trying to play it on the couch. For a couch guitar an OM or some other smaller body guitar works better.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

colchar said:


> My budget is $1000-$2000, and I could go a bit higher for the right guitar.


My advice then would be to go used - I've yet to pay over $2,000 buying that way. You just need to practice patience - I waited about 3 years for my 414ce. I was prepared to buy anything in the size (grand auditorium) with a cutout from the 400 to the 800 series. Be ready to recognize an opportunity too - I was at a store in Welland specifically to try out Larrivee's. Nice as they were, nothing was saying "spend 3 grand and take me home". The sales guy says "hey I just got something in on trade that you might like". He comes out with the J-185. Looks sweet in it's vintage sunburst, but doesn't have a cutaway, has maple back and sides instead of my desire for rosewood, doesn't have the full electronics suite that I wanted. "Aw just give it a try", he says. From the first strum I knew she was coming home with me - she wasn't at all what I had convinced myself I wanted - but she was all that I needed. So be prepared to be wrong too - you might learn something new about your wants along the way. 

Happy hunting.

BTW you won't go wrong with that 414. Taylors are so consistent and resell pretty easy if you want to give her a chance.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> My advice then would be to go used - I've yet to pay over $2,000 buying that way. You just need to practice patience - I waited about 3 years for my 414ce. I was prepared to buy anything in the size (grand auditorium) with a cutout from the 400 to the 800 series. Be ready to recognize an opportunity too - I was at a store in Welland specifically to try out Larrivee's. Nice as they were, nothing was saying "spend 3 grand and take me home". The sales guy says "hey I just got something in on trade that you might like". He comes out with the J-185. Looks sweet in it's vintage sunburst, but doesn't have a cutaway, has maple back and sides instead of my desire for rosewood, doesn't have the full electronics suite that I wanted. "Aw just give it a try", he says. From the first strum I knew she was coming home with me - she wasn't at all what I had convinced myself I wanted - but she was all that I needed. So be prepared to be wrong too - you might learn something new about your wants along the way.
> 
> Happy hunting.
> 
> BTW you won't go wrong with that 414. Taylors are so consistent and resell pretty easy if you want to give her a chance.



The 414 is selling for $2000 and it looks beautiful, but it has electronics that I do not want. I'll speak to them tomorrow to see if there are any floating around without electronics. My local L&M has a used Martin HD28 for $2499. I tried it today, very briefly, and am not sure I liked it. I can check it out again tomorrow. I'm also looking at some used Gibsons, as well as some NOS Gibsons that are floating around the chain for a couple of hundred above or below the $2000 mark (before taxes).


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Could be that a smaller body like an M36 might be better for the type of playing that you are intending to do.

You can do anything with a dred but they really come into their own when it’s time to stampede the cattle and rattle the walls.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

colchar said:


> I'm also looking at some used Gibsons, as well as some NOS Gibsons that are floating around the chain for a *couple of hundred above or below the $200 mark* (before taxes).


Please pick one up for me when you find them. Any one will do.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

greco said:


> Please pick one up for me when you find them. Any one will do.



Thanks for catching that.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

colchar said:


> Thanks for catching that.


Just havin' some fun


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

greco said:


> Just havin' some fun



Oh I know, but I had totally missed my typo.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

colchar said:


> Oh I know, but I had totally missed my typo.


What's a zero here or there


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> What's a zero here or there


I keep asking my credit card providers the same thing. Unfortunately they are sticklers about it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

colchar said:


> I keep asking my credit card providers the same thing. Unfortunately they are sticklers about it.


Thanks for my laugh for the day!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There are so many excellent choices today. For me, it's set my budget and then go and play as many in that budget range. I would also advise in looking at the used market if there is a decent one in your area. Often, you will be paying 50% of new and there are lots of used guitars close to new for sale in most areas of the country.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

colchar said:


> There are some nice Martins in the $1500(ish) range, but I cannot see myself paying that amount and getting a Richlite board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a D-28, HD-28, HD-35, 000-15, Taylor 618e and a Gibson J-45 TV over the past 2 and a half years, as i didn`t know what i really wanted tone wise. I`ve sold the Taylor and I`m gonna part ways with both the Hd`s as well to make room for a D-18 retro or Authentic 37. I know this isn`t an option for most people. Yet I`m gonna offer another approach for you that makes sense to me at least. First off, decide between mahogany and rosewood....read about tone wood differences and go play one of each in the same room so ambiance is fairly considered. Make a decision regarding tone wood then go buy.....lets say a D-28( for example) used, in good condition at a fair price. Play it for 6 months or a year. If you don`t bond with it, you should be able to get what you paid for it and then try another different higher end guitar like a D-18 or J-45 etc....The point being, some models hold their value and you can buy and trade without losing money until you find the one that suits your ears and hands....another option to consider.


----------



## TimelessInst (Apr 4, 2012)

Obviously I'm biased, and this only adds another variable. But if you're willing to spend some money on something nice, and you want it to last a long time, but getting a luthier to custom make you one seems like a good choice. You get more input on what you want in your sound. And you're going to get a quality of workmanship in the finer details that gets traded off in production.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, as mentioned above: deciding btw mahogany and rosewood is a good place to start.

Check out the 2012 plus D18s. Might find one used for 2k.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Wardo said:


> deciding btw mahogany and rosewood is a good place to start.


Thats easy. One of each.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> Thats easy. One of each.


Just when things are gettin straightened out there’s always some joker comes along and complicates everything with a lot of big ideas and such.

But yeah, yer right ... lol


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I like the Taylor 314 but want an all gloss body so would need to go for the 414. I hope to find one used, but do not want the electronics so that will make it tougher to find.

L&M did a limited run of Gibson Songwriter acoustics with only 65 being made. There is a new one available in the GTA for about $1400 off the original price. I asked my local store to bring it in so I hope the store that has it will part with it.

Finally, I have liked the J-45s I have tried and there is a used one in the Maritimes for $1800 so I can have that brought in if I want.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Keep having them bring in guitars from all over hell's half acre just so you can try them and eventually they will give you one no charge just so that you will go away and leave them alone.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Keep having them bring in guitars from all over hell's half acre just so you can try them and eventually they will give you one no charge just so that you will go away and leave them alone.



They won't bring in a J-29 from Richmond but there is one in London so I'll have that brought in. Maybe @davetcan can take a preliminary look at it for me


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Which store?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Which store?



London South.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well that's a bit of a hike but doable. Better get me next week though, I'm off to the UK on the 5th.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

You realize that Gibbie has an on board LR Baggs system?

_Bridge: Rectangle Rosewood with Tusq saddle
Output Jack: 1/4" mono 
Pickup: L.R. Baggs VTC_


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

davetcan said:


> ... I'm off to the UK on the 5th.


Try not to get locked up .. lol


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Would I be safe wearing a Brexit T-Shirt and MAGA cap?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Would I be safe wearing a Brexit T-Shirt and MAGA cap?


Add in a yellow vest and yer good to go.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Well that's a bit of a hike but doable.


I was actually just kidding around.




> Better get me next week though, I'm off to the UK on the 5th.



I hate you.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

davetcan said:


> You realize that Gibbie has an on board LR Baggs system?
> 
> _Bridge: Rectangle Rosewood with Tusq saddle
> Output Jack: 1/4" mono
> Pickup: L.R. Baggs VTC_



Yeah but that is an under the saddle thing so I don't mind. I just don't want to see controls like you do on Taylors.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

colchar said:


> I was actually just kidding around.
> 
> I hate you.


Even though you hate me if you want me to check something out for you I'll do my best  How a guitar feels is quite personal though, I might hate it and you love it, or vice versa. I could certainly comment on condition though. Mind you L&M are usually pretty good about that. At least the stores here are.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

colchar said:


> Yeah but that is an under the saddle thing so I don't mind. I just don't want to see controls like you do on Taylors.


MONSTER DAYS 2019, Gibson 2018 J45 Standard, reg: 3199. Special $2699. 0% 6 months financing, sku:510734
If you don't bond with it, No hassle exchanges/returns including "No Lemon Policy"

How can you lose !


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Even though you hate me if you want me to check something out for you I'll do my best  How a guitar feels is quite personal though, I might hate it and you love it, or vice versa. I could certainly comment on condition though. Mind you L&M are usually pretty good about that. At least the stores here are.



It was the condition I was most interested in.

As for hating you, if you bring me back a couple of packets of Kraft Dairy Lea cheese I'll forgive you. I'm just sayin'..................


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Larry said:


> MONSTER DAYS 2019, Gibson 2018 J45 Standard, reg: 3199. Special $2699. 0% 6 months financing, sku:510734
> If you don't bond with it, No hassle exchanges/returns including "No Lemon Policy"
> 
> How can you lose !


Where are you seeing info for Monster Days? I can't find it yet.

And there is a J-45 Standard available in the Maritimes for $1800.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

colchar said:


> It was the condition I was most interested in.
> 
> As for hating you, if you bring me back a couple of packets of Kraft Dairy Lea cheese I'll forgive you. I'm just sayin'..................


I've been nailed for trying to bring food back before


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

davetcan said:


> I've been nailed for trying to bring food back before



I've never been caught.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

colchar said:


> Where are you seeing info for Monster Days? I can't find it yet.
> 
> And there is a J-45 Standard available in the Maritimes for $1800.


I received the Flyer by snail mail last Thursday.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

davetcan said:


> I've been nailed for trying to bring food back before


I used to hitch through Yurp and the UK during the summers when I was in HS. Brought back a package of bangers and when they searched me coming in at Malton they found the sausages; then some old doll took them and went running down the hall shouting Agriculture! Agriculture! It was like something out of Faulty Towers.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Larry said:


> I received the Flyer by snail mail last Thursday.



I haven't received anything from them. Is there anything else in the flyer worth knowing about?


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

How long does a 60W battery powered PA speaker last?

https://long-mcquade.com/promos/promo/MonsterDays2019/MonsterDays2019.pdf


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

5.5hrs...at what volume? At full power. hmmm.

Yorkville


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

colchar said:


> I haven't received anything from them. Is there anything else in the flyer worth knowing about?


Guitars Wise, only other higher end acoustics

Gibson 2018 LG-2 American Eagle - $1999. (SKU: 511863 )
Taylor Special Edition 414 ce $3399. (SKU: 525285 )
Martin Road series GPCRSG $ 1599. (SKU: 498801 )


----------



## Gilmore Guitars Inc (Sep 25, 2018)

Wardo said:


> It’s simple.
> 
> With electric you turn a knob when you want a different sound.
> 
> With acoustic you go out and buy another $4,000.00 guitar when you want a different sound.


I like the way you think! I have a showroom full!


----------



## rwhitbread (May 27, 2019)

Not sure if they are in your price range, but I found Larrivee's to be great sounding. I would not dream of parting with LV-03.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

rwhitbread said:


> Not sure if they are in your price range, but I found Larrivee's to be great sounding. I would not dream of parting with LV-03.



I want an all gloss body, which they do not offer. Plus, I have had an issue with them since they moved production out of Canada.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Has anyone tried a thinner body acoustic? Gibson offers a few (most are known as 'Studio' models) and I am curious how they compare to normal sized acoustics sound wise, etc.

I was playing my LL6 last night and my arm was sore afterwards. I have an issue with my right shoulder and the full sized body aggravated it so I am wondering if I should, perhaps, start looking at thinner bodied acoustics.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I really like the balanced sound of OM-sized guitars. They don’t quite have the rumble of a dread, but they often have a sweet sound and are definitely more comfortable. I have an Eastman E6OM that sounds great and my NL-00 also has a sweet voice. They are worth checking out. Check out the Taylor 14s, as well. They are slightly thinner, but also sit lower because of the narrower waist.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Played a nice 1994 Taylor 610 today. Not a huge fan of the bird's eye on the back, but liked the guitar otherwise. My local L&M is asking $2000 for it.

For the same price they have a Martin HD-28 which has a repaired crack on the front below the bridge. The repair was done four years ago and is still stable, and it was done by their guitar tech who is a good friend of mine.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I generally prefer the scalloped bracing sound of the HD28 over the standard 28 but that could change.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Wardo said:


> I generally prefer the scalloped bracing sound of the HD28 over the standard 28 but that could change.


I hope i get to try out a 2019 Martin Modern Deluxe D 28 , as that may be my NEXT Martin. ( for 2020 May is Martin 0% for 12 Months.)

www.long-mcquade.com
SKU: 704516


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I tried one of the new 28s at Cosmo. I liked it better than the previous version but for some reason I don’t seem to gravitate toward the standard 28 although maybe if I spent more time messing with it might work. They’re great guitars for sure.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Also, slope shoulders may feel a bit more comfortable than dreads because the slightly narrower top bout sits a bit lower on the leg. At least, comparing my Eastman E10SS to the E10D, that's the impression I have.


----------



## HD2000 (Jul 24, 2008)

colchar - are you still on the hunt or did you end up picking something up?
I've recently started down a similar path - got it in my head that I need a decent acoustic. I'm currently limiting myself to the used market as my current self imposed budget is about half of what you had in mind.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

HD2000 said:


> colchar - are you still on the hunt or did you end up picking something up?
> I've recently started down a similar path - got it in my head that I need a decent acoustic. I'm currently limiting myself to the used market as my current self imposed budget is about half of what you had in mind.



Still on the hunt, and taking my time.

I want a Taylor 400 series, but cannot justify the new price so would have to go used. Unfortunately, used ones without electronics don't seem to exist.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

colchar said:


> Still on the hunt, and taking my time.
> 
> I want a Taylor 400 series, but cannot justify the new price so would have to go used. Unfortunately, used ones without electronics don't seem to exist.


I have yet to play a Taylor Acoustic i like (regardless of its price) @ L&M,.... i think they sound irritating.,..... and why is 99% of them Cutaways.

Best in store, in stock, Acoustic Guitar @ my local L&M i have ever played is the Martin HD 28 V, the Martin D28 /L&M 60th Anniversary Ltd. Edition, is also a phenomenal sounding guitar.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

There is an NOS Gibson Songwriter L&M Exclusive available, but the store that has it refuses to transfer it to my local store. When he gets in to work on Tuesday morning Steve Long will find an email from me. I figure that guitar will be at my local store by the end of the week.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Larry said:


> I have yet to play a Taylor Acoustic i like (regardless of its price) @ L&M,.... i think they sound irritating.,...


I'm not crazy about their sound neither. Irritating is a a good word to describe them. I think they're over hyped myself.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

> When Did Buying An Acoustic Become So Confusing???


Just a guess, but exactly the same day Gore invented the internet?


----------

